

Ask HN: anyone using SenseiDB? - hoodoof

What are you using it for? Hows it going?
======
ses
I looked at it for a project, but the current release still seems very
'early'. It was hard to figure out how to do anything with the clients, other
than the basic querying covered in the documentation. You have to do a bit of
work to get it to run under windows. The indexing gateway mechanism is also
difficult to figure out. I would personally rather use Apache Lucene on its
own (which I believe SenseiDB itself uses). That said, it does show some
promise and in future versions may become a useful technology.

